# Snakes Downunder - Childers - DUW



## sezza (Nov 5, 2007)

Went to Snakes Downunder and took some pics for everyone to enjoy! I also met Romance (Cameron) from this site! He volunteers there. It was a great day, an absolute credit to Childers!! 

















3.5 m Olive!! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## pugsly (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice photos, Ive heard nothing but good things about the park too.


----------



## Naxx (Nov 5, 2007)

love the pic of the monitor under the rock, looks like he got squished but has super lizard strenght and survived


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, great park. Childers is a great area too. 

Sezza, were you there on Saturday? If so, did you see the large croc almost get Jamie? He told me about it Saturday afternoon when i was herping with him. Very big croc!!!


----------



## sezza (Nov 5, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Sezza, were you there on Saturday? If so, did you see the large croc almost get Jamie? He told me about it Saturday afternoon when i was herping with him. Very big croc!!!


 
No I went a couple weeks back, I am just lazy with posting my pics!! When I went, the scrub python that he was showing almost took a chunk out of him!! He was pretty nervous about handling him cause he is known to be a bit of a cranky pants apparently!!


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL sezza, he was nervous after that because he has actuallty copped a bite on the face that got his eyelid, nose and top lip, in the past. Once bitten twice shy i guess lol. I think you were there the same day i was. A kid waived a fly away and Rocky was shedding. He had a bit of a snap towards the crowd when that happened. How cute is Sugar the salty.

Simone.


----------

